# Diagrama de equipo Panasonic sa-akx 18



## orlando garcia (Oct 17, 2016)

Amigos del foro estoy necesitando de una ayuda para resolver una falla del equipo Panasonic que no enciende y no tengo los datos de voltajes de la tarjeta de la fuente. ...


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 17, 2016)

Este seria el SM, con los diagramas correspondientes, suerte con el embrollo colega


----------



## KareDany (Nov 18, 2016)

Un saludo a todos en forosdeelectronica

Acá les adjunto Manual de Servicio del Panasonic SA-AKX18P.

KareDany.


----------



## Nestor abreu (Nov 11, 2018)

por favor necesito el manual y el diagrama del equipo de sonido panasonic SA-AKX18, si alguien pudiera facilitarmelo, se lo agradeceria


----------



## Gulp! (Nov 12, 2018)

Algo así te servirá? te lo dejo adjunto.


----------



## Pieroloco (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola amigos, necesito el diagrama de la fuente , descargué el manual aquí pero no aparece la fuente ,  Gracias.


----------

